# There is Espanol Deutsch but no English Deutsch



## This is my screen name

Why is Espanol more special than English? Not making any judgments, mind you, just asking.


----------



## jann

You may ask questions about translations between English and German in the German forum. 


> Deutsch (German)
> Questions about German, or translations between German and any other language.



See also FAQ: How New Forums are Created.


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

I would like to add my current point of view on this matter. 

The German forum is a relatively small forum, with few participants and relatively little traffic (compared to English Only or Spanish-English, for instance). The vast majority of the threads in this small forum are "German Only" or "German-English". If we moved "German-English" to a separate forum, the remaining forum would be even smaller than today.

In my opinion, a forum is interesting if there are many discussions, many questions to read and to contribute to. Therefore, I would currently not be in favor of a split. Another advantage of the structure as it is today is the following: Sometimes someone starts a question in German, but in the course of the discussion he or she finds that they cannot deal with the question in German any further. Or there may be other participants who see the thread and know the answer, but don't feel comfortable *answering* in German. In this case, they can switch to English without any problems. If we had the "German-English" forum as a separate forum, this would not be easily possible any more.

That's why I currently think that the structure as it is today is fine.


----------



## Şafak

Why do we even have the Spanish-German forum? It seems pretty meaningless to me. There's a new thread, thanks God, every two weeks which means there are two new threads a month.    The traffic of the German forum itself is small.


----------



## osa_menor

Ganz so wenig ist es nicht. In den letzten drei Monaten waren es im Forum Español-Deutsch 47 "Fäden", das heißt, ungefähr 16 pro Monat.


----------



## AndrasBP

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Why do we even have the Spanish-German forum? It seems pretty meaningless to me.


Presumably, the Spanish-German forum was started because there seemed to be enough members and threads to sustain it. 
Today, the forum has over 5,000 threads, more than the Dutch, Polish, Hungarian, Finnish or Korean forums. Do these all seem "meaningless" to you?


----------



## Şafak

AndrasBP said:


> Presumably, the Spanish-German forum was started because there seemed to be enough members and threads to sustain it.
> Today, the forum has over 5,000 threads, more than the Dutch, Polish, Hungarian, Finnish or Korean forums. Do these all seem "meaningless" to you?


With all due respect, what seems meaningless to me here is your comparison. If someone wants to learn Hungarian, what other section is the person supposed to go to? There must be sections for Hungarian, Dutch and other less popular languages. As for the German section, it already exists. What's the reason to divide it into German and Spanish-German? Well, at this rate, let's create a new subforum "Arabic-German" because there are enough members in the German section who speak, know or learn Arabic. Why not? Let's create a Spanish-Hungarian forum. I believe there are some people who know the language pretty well.


----------



## AndrasBP

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Well, at this rate, let's create a new subforum "Arabic-German" because there are enough members in the German section who speak, know or learn Arabic.


If there had been enough members, the "Arabic-German" forum would probably exist today.
I guess it all depends on numbers (demand) that depend on language size, socio-economics and many other factors. There must be a reason why we have French-Italian or Spanish-Portuguese forums but no Greek-Slovak or Thai-Hindi.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Let's create a Spanish-Hungarian forum.


As far as I know, it's not possible for non-staff members to create new forums.


----------



## Loob

Here's the thread that set it up, in case that's useful: New German-Spanish forum


----------



## elroy

Can I ask why it bothers you, @Jennifer Weiss?


----------



## S.V.

Decades ago they'd write about the consolidation of the Internet ('_one big site for entertainment, one for purchases, one for art_...') When we mention the dozen threads a month, that is the small bookstore scraping by, after Walmart and Amazon.


----------



## elroy

S.V. said:


> When we mention the dozen threads a month, that is the small bookstore scraping by, after Walmart and Amazon.


What's the Walmart/Amazon of Spanish-German discussion forums?


----------



## S.V.

In this specific case, it relates more to the hold Google has on the entire chain. So whatever results people get from segne dich spanisch, page 1, exist in a context in which people mostly visit the same websites every day, and any 'niche' or 'specialized' sites depend on that page 1. Consolidation does not mean 'better,' of course. You hear it instead as 'becoming a mall' (triste).

Edit: Saludos. I hope you guys are well.


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> Can I ask why it bothers you, @Jennifer Weiss?


It just occurred to me. It’s not like I think about it all the time and it doesn’t let me eat, sleep and have fun.


----------



## elroy

Coulda fooled me.  You (apparently searched for and) revived an eight-year-old thread to complain about it — with three confused smileys — and argued pretty vehemently with @AndrasBP when he gave you a reasonable response.  I’m relieved to hear that it “just occurred to you.”


----------



## Şafak

I just felt like doing it a couple of hours ago. Now I’m over it. You know how it is.


----------



## S.V.

I guess here 'reaching out' also means 'being kind' matters more than 'being right', so I'm glad we could answer the question.


----------



## Şafak

Loob said:


> Here's the thread that set it up, in case that's useful: New German-Spanish forum


Judging by the thread, there was no reason to open the German-Spanish section. It was established just to establish something new. Got it.


----------



## elroy

Jennifer Weiss said:


> there was no reason to open the German-Spanish section. It was established just to establish something new.


Exactly! 👍🏼✅💯 We had nothing else to do so we thought why not. 🤷🏻‍♂️ It'll give @Jennifer Weiss something to talk about in 14 years. 😆 See, we wanted to make sure no WRF user would ever get bored! 💜🧡🖤


----------



## Hector9

Jennifer Weiss said:


> With all due respect, what seems meaningless to me here is your comparison. If someone wants to learn Hungarian, what other section is the person supposed to go to? There must be sections for Hungarian, Dutch and other less popular languages. As for the German section, it already exists. What's the reason to divide it into German and Spanish-German? Well, at this rate, let's create a new subforum "Arabic-German" because there are enough members in the German section who speak, know or learn Arabic. Why not? Let's create a Spanish-Hungarian forum. I believe there are some people who know the language pretty well.


For the very same reason there's a "Portuguese-Spanish" and "French-Spanish".

Spanish is the second most popular and spoken language in the world by native speakers (way much more than English itself, Spanish having 100 million more native speakers than English).

German-Spanish is NOT meaningless at all.

Also, compare the numbers of the following ones:


----------



## Perseas

Hector9 said:


> Spanish is the second most popular and spoken language in the world by native speakers (way much more than English itself, Spanish having 100 million more native speakers English).


This is maybe the one reason. The other reason is in my view that German is one of the major languages in the world and it's the most spoken native language in the European Union.


----------



## Şafak

I admit I had a bad day. I’m taking back my words.


----------

